

Why does a ticket to f8 cost $400? - emilepetrone
http://www.proudn00b.com/post/9381698415/why-do-tickets-to-tech-company-conferences-cost-so

======
joshuamerrill
As cofounder of the company that's ticketing f8 2011, and as someone who has
worked closely with Facebook on the event for some time, I find the $400
ticket price very reasonable. It's more affordable than Google I/O and WWDC,
by an order of magnitude.

~~~
cd34
Google IO tickets were $450 for early bird, $550 afterwards, but, tickets sold
out in 49 minutes.

What math are you using where $50 is an order of magnitude?

